# My Two Favourite Divers



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Well here we go. These two are my favourite divers (at the moment anyway







).

Enjoy the pictures.

First off here's the customised one


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's the standard one - exactly as Seiko made it (except for the Rhino strap).

Thanks for looking


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great pics and watches Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Great pics and watches Paul


 HERE HERE


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Luvly


----------

